# Crappie Update....



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Was out fishing last night near Detroit Lakes and managed a few bites. The water temp showed 50 degrees and the crappies seem ready to start coming into the shallows. My girlfriend caught one just under 14 inches!!! The action wasn't fast and furious but there were a few there and with a week of warmer temps next weekend could be really good.....


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The water is that warm already?? It seems we've only had a handful of nice days yet this spring.

Did you catch any bass??


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I was surprised the water was that warm also, but the lake my folks are on is only 30 feet deep so it warms up fairly quick. It was a strange night as my cousin accidentally hooked my girlfriend in the cheek, but she toughed it out and 20 minutes later she pulls in the biggest crappie I have ever seen(alive). Anyway we didn't catch any bass and even more surprising no northerns. I still think the fishing will be pretty good this weekend...


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks. The infamous foul hook, OUCH...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

There are a couple good lakes on HWY 10 on the way to DL that I like for summer crappie. Stump does pretty good and is also 50*. Still out there but will be moving into the shallows w/in the next couple of weeks.


----------

